# 5 good flies for fall steelhead?



## ryosapien

I know that this may be impossible to define? 

but i don't have the money to tye a hundred differnent types of flies with abstract materials. I also don't have the time to try 12 different types of fly in each hole that i fish. 
I am looking to identify 5 easy to tie flies that will cover most situations i will encounter on the stream for fall steelhead???????? OH YEAH Please include general sizes used?

Here is my list so far so am i way off or what?
1. white' wooly bugger sz 6
2. PM wiggler, spring wiggler sz 6
3. egg sucking leech sz 6
4. GLO bugs eggs (pink and chartreuse) tied on sz 10 nymph hook
5. Hare's ear nymph sz 10


----------



## H20hound

buggers in general..black, green white size 6-8
beadhead prince nymph 12-14


----------



## steelheader007

First ask your self whats the number one forage fish in the Lake Erie, Ontario Tribs? Emerald Shiners!!!!

Olive wolley buggers #6-10 w/bead

Color January Pink single eggs with blood dot!


----------



## Wild One

steelheader007 said:


> First ask your self whats the number one forage fish in the Lake Erie, Ontario Tribs? Emerald Shiners!!!!
> 
> Olive wolley buggers #6-10 w/bead
> 
> Color January Pink single eggs with blood dot!


ryosapien,
I'd probably take that as gospel!


----------



## Keith R

also try sucker spawns. White, red , burnt orange , yellow


----------



## WhoolyBugger

Any of you flyfishing maniacs try a san juan worm for steelies? I wonder if drifting it in front of one would entice em.


----------



## steelheader007

I used to tye 100's of flies, and patterns for steelhead! I dont anymore I have found 5 go to patterns. Pink single egg w/red dot, PT's, olive, black, white wolley buggers this is all I use! I really dont like to tye so when I tye I tye what works!


----------



## Wild One

WhoolyBugger said:


> Any of you flyfishing maniacs try a san juan worm for steelies? I wonder if drifting it in front of one would entice em.


I bet you'd have better luck with an Eggi Juan Kenobi.


----------



## WhoolyBugger

Wild One said:


> I bet you'd have better luck with an Eggi Juan Kenobi.


Now that is a name I have not heard in ages......Assuming you mean old Ben Kenobi. Storm Trooper Steamers too! LOL Thanks WO


----------



## Brasky

Steelheader, you just summed up what it has taken me the last 5 years to figure out. Carry 4 patterns in 4 different boxes and replenish them as they run low, Wooly Bugger (white olive black), Sucker Spawn (pink/white/yellow), Eggs (white with red dot) and Cooper john's/pheasant tail nymph (which ever is available at Erie outfitters when I stop). I also carry one box in my pack with all of the "Specialized" Erie steelhead flies. Most of these are from Orvis or other specialty store and I use them when when nothing else is working. Although they rarely work well.


----------



## Fishaholic69

noones mentioned it buy a variety pack or 2 of bucktails in regular and flourescents for like $5 bux and some silver bead chain from the hardware store for eyes and some size 6,8 or 10 streamer hooks. tie up some white/olive, white/chartruse, white/red and, white/blue and whatever colors you get. brown/orange works also. especially all white!! clouser minnows are simple to tie and have caught me all my steelheads to date even tho I only been at it one season. just swing it to um and they will attack! I never had luck on eggs even tho I have tied all colors. not saying they don't work. just saying I had all my luck on the clouser minnow. they also work for the smallmouths after the steel leave. I have caught steelhead, carp and smallmouth all in the same day.


----------

